
Measures of entropy and complexity in altered states of consciousness - pizza
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.07061
======
jonsen
It is then obvious to ask: Do we all have an equally "large" consciousness
when fully alert? Or are some of us more conscious than others?

~~~
kmundnic
I don't believe there's a generalized definition of consciousness.
Nevertheless, from a fully experiential approach, my answer would be yes.
Meditation, yoga, and even learning from psychology have definitely let me
become more aware in the last years, and I've seen the same effect in people
close to me.

------
Gravityloss
What's new? This was already known 15 years ago.

